# 3ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com Gerês 18-20 Setembro 2009



## Vince (8 Set 2009 às 14:12)

Está a ser organizada a 3ª caminhada MeteoPT, desta vez na serra do Gerês.
A caminhada será no sábado 19 de Setembro começando de manhã bem cedo. Quem puder e/ou preferir poderá chegar já na sexta-feira à noite com alojamento na região com encontro/convívio a prolongar-se até Domingo com passeios pela zona. O evento está obviamente dependente da evolução das previsões meteorológicas dos próximos dias.

Os interessados devem informar *esta semana* aqui neste tópico ou por mensagem privada para obterem mais dados sobre o evento.

*Trajecto*

Trajecto ida-e-volta Portela do Homem (junto à fronteira com Espanha) - Antigas minas de volfrâmio dos Carris.

Distância: cerca de 20 km, com direito a banho num dos muitos pequenos lagos que iremos encontrar. Refeição ligeira e regresso pelo meio da tarde.

Nesse dia será ainda possível visitar alguns lugares emblemáticos do Gerês: Pedra Bela, Mata da Albergaria, Cascata do Arado, e com sorte avistar os Garranos do Gerês (pequenos cavalos).














Perfil altimétrico aproximado


----------



## MSantos (8 Set 2009 às 19:51)

Mais um boa iniciativa MeteoPT

Infelizmente não vou poder estar presente, porque nesse fim de semana vou para Bragança e devo ir até ao lago de Sanabria


----------



## ruimartins (10 Set 2009 às 11:12)

Olá a todos.

Não se esqueçam de solicitar autorização ao PNPG devido à travessia de zona de protecção total.

Procurem sensibilizar todos os participantes a não abandonar qualquer tipo de 'lixo' durante a caminhada.

Lá em cima tenham atenção a alguns 'poços' escondidos na vegetação.

Já que lá vão, porque não subir ao Pico da Nevosa? 


Boa caminhada!


----------



## filipept (10 Set 2009 às 11:33)

Olá a todos,

Superinteressante esta caminhada, estou bastante interessado em participar, o meu problema é que ainda não sei de estarei 'livre' nesse dia.
A minha vontade é de ir mas ainda não sei se posso ou não.


----------



## Renato (10 Set 2009 às 11:42)

Bom dia a todos.

Excelente iniciativa, não só pelo local, que é fantástico, mas também pelo convívio.

Infelizmente, nesse fim de semana tenho trabalho, pelo que não poderei comparecer.

Desejo a todos os que podem participar um óptimo fim-de-semana e boa caminhada.

Abraços.


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2009 às 22:45)

Mais uma excelente iniciativa, pessoal. Ainda não será desta que participarei, para isso precisava de preparar-me fisicamente  (não estou habituado a grandes caminhadas), mas chegará o dia em que isso acontecerá. Tive pena daquela caminhada a Sanabria, dado a minha grande paixão por Trás-os-Montes. Por acaso, nesse Sábado, deverei estar a participar num pic-nic com colegas de trabalho no alto da Senhora da Graça, em Mondim de Basto. Pode ser que lá do alto eu veja a malta aqui do forum a acene com a mão ...


----------



## mariachi (15 Set 2009 às 00:17)

Viva

parabéns pela fantástica actividade 

amanhã vou guiar um grupo para fazermos a garganta de loriga ... por isso e para já ... para o próximo Fim de Semana ... já estou com montanha QB

abraço

Mariachi


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2009 às 00:33)

Isto de caminhar começa a tornar-se um vício! Um bom vício!

Eu quero ir! E vou fazer por isso!


----------



## Teles (18 Set 2009 às 00:08)

Votos de boa viagem é o que vos desejo e que tragam mais relatos fotograficos preciosos


----------



## Saul Monteiro (18 Set 2009 às 02:38)

Infelizmente não vou poder estar presente devido ao trabalho, mas conto com os vossos relatos fotográficos e vídeos.
Uma boa jornada para todos os que forem.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2009 às 16:44)

Está aí mais uma caminhada meteoPT.com.

Apesar da chuva teimar em querer marcar presença, não desistimos, e _"Gerês, aí vamos nós!"_.

Tentaremos trazer-vos um pouco daquilo que vamos encontrar por lá!


----------



## ACalado (18 Set 2009 às 18:58)

Boa caminhada venham de lá bons registos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Set 2009 às 20:56)

Amanhã estarei em Évora, mais um evento ao qual não poderei comparecer.

Mas decerto nos vão trazer grandes fotografias e retratos de um bom ambiente vivido.


----------



## Veterano (20 Set 2009 às 23:11)

Chegou ao fim mais uma caminhada, desta vez por terras da bela Serra do Gerês.

  Correu tudo bem, os participantes chegaram todos ao fim do trajecto, sem ser necessário chamar a Protecção Civil.

  E digo isto, porque o nevoeiro acompanhou-nos durante grande parte do percurso, principalmente no nosso objectivo, as Minas de Carris.


















  A meio do trajecto, fomos surpreendidos por uma derrocada...






  Como seria de esperar, animais de grande porte fizeram a sua aparição






  Finalmente, chegamos ao nosso objectivo: as antigas minas de volfrâmio dos Carris, desactivadas há algumas décadas.

  Condições atmosféricas: visibilidade de 20 metros, devido ao intenso nevoeiro, temperatura, cerca de 9º, vento em rajadas, chuva intermitente.

 Nada que perturbasse uma lauta merenda, bem regada, para alguns, de Alvarinho de boa estirpe (obrigado Minho).

 Fotos desse repasto: nenhumas, tinha as mãos geladas, só dava para segurar no copo.

 De regresso ao acampamento-base, as condições atmosféricas melhoraram e começou a pensar-se nos belos lagos do rio Homem.









  Fartos de seguir o trilho normal, três participantes resolveram descer o rio Homem, perdendo o contacto com o resto da expedição.













  Foi neste local que alguém se aventurou a mergulhar, e a água até estaria apetecível.





 Caros companheiros: a vista esplendorosa disponível nos Carris ficou-nos vedada, fruto do intenso nevoeiro. Não importa: agora pelas cumeadas do território espanhol, regressaremos um dia, para desfrutar.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Set 2009 às 23:27)

Infelizmente não pude participar...


----------



## Z13 (20 Set 2009 às 23:57)

Pela minha parte, fica o registo de um belo dia, passado num belissimo local e junto de uma agradável companhia!

O inicio da caminhada é complicado, fruto de um terreno muito pedregoso...





Mas com espirito de equipa, o caminho torna-se fácil





Alguns kilometros acima, já no topo do vale, a panorâmica era de excelência...





Já no planalto que antecede as minas, encontrámos um abrigo bem característico destas serras





Finalmente chegados ás minas, numa imagem por todos reconhecida





Mais uma foto, aqui as ruínas da capela presente no complexo mineiro





Aqui vemos a entrada de uma galeria, que não sabemos se é da mina ou de ventilação








Z13


----------



## Z13 (21 Set 2009 às 00:06)

No seguimento da aventura, deixo mais algumas imagens:

Aqui o André a tentar observar aquilo que o nevoeiro não tapava!





O Gil na mesma tarefa... 





Não desistam, amigos, que havemos de lá voltar num dia de céu limpo!


E como o Veterano tinha as mão frias... eu encarreguei-me de registar o momento do repasto! Que bela mesa!






Z13


----------



## Z13 (21 Set 2009 às 00:20)

Finalmente, durante a descida, pudemos apreciar as belíssimas piscinas naturais que o rio Homem produz!




















Aqui, os "três estarolas" que resolveram descer o vale pelo leito do rio, vistos por quem continuou a percorrer o trilho inicial!





E finalmente, ao final da jornada, o nevoeiro levantou e deixou-nos por fim apreciar a beleza destas montanhas!












E assim se passou um excelente dia!

Venha daí a 4ª Caminhada!!!  E mais participação, amigos!


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2009 às 00:53)

Bonitas fotos de paisagens igualmente bonitas. 

Parabéns pela iniciativa


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Set 2009 às 12:37)

*Olá_* 

Pela 2ª vez como participante numa caminhada *MeteoPT*, mais uma vez não tive oportunidade de registar através de foto e ou vídeo momentos de contemplação da natureza em estado puro bem como ao nível de convívio presente entre os participantes.

Acredito perfeitamente que apesar dessa impossibilidade, o que até agora foi e o que ainda possa ser apresentado, não deixa qualquer margem de dúvida sobre o quão importante foi para cada um de nós poder observar directamente uma parte do que o nosso País tem de mais belo!

Apesar de não se esperar outra coisa, o saudável convívio entre o grupo, incluindo os membros até então pessoalmente desconhecidos, foi irrepreensível o que mais  uma vez muito me cativou, resultando num fantástico fim-de-semana, envolvendo o intercâmbio de experiências e a sempre presente e fundamental boa disposição.

Só desejo que novas oportunidades tão boas ou ainda melhores surjam com vista a um contínuo reforço da nossa já existente amizade.

forte abraço...


----------



## belem (21 Set 2009 às 13:45)

http://img121.imageshack.us/i/gers19092009009.jpg/


Esse é um Triturus pygmaeus. 
É uma espécie endémica da Península Ibérica.


----------



## vitamos (21 Set 2009 às 14:36)

Apesar do nevoeiro, belas imagens aqui proporcionadas! muito obrigado!


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2009 às 18:36)

Excelentes fotos 

É uma área que gosto bastante. Tive muita pena de não poder ter ido à caminhada.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2009 às 18:49)

Que dizer?!

Bem, não me canso de caminhar na companhia dos meteoloucos!!

E a cada caminhada há caras novas, experiências novas. Recantos de sonho!
Um convivío espectacular! 
E o vinho, e os enchidos, e os calhaus, e o nevoeiro, a merenda, as vacas, o rio, a vegetação, a morrinha, os chocolates, as fotografias, os momentos... Enfim...

Já vi que o pessoal já retratou bem a caminhada.
Infelizmente o computador lá de casa foi ao ar. Mas quando tiver oportunidade, coloco algumas fotografias também!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2009 às 19:42)

_os "três estarolas" que resolveram descer o vale pelo leito do rio_
Estes malandros abandonaram os companheiros...*Tareia neles!!!*
Ai as *lagoas* do rio Homem - água fria mas tão convidativa a banhos - já aí me banhei em Setembro e Outubro. Que bom que é...

Quanto à _Triturus pygmaeus_ eu já vi por esses lados juntamente com o sardão típico  - aquele da cabeça azul num corpo verde. São elementos de uma fauna em perigo mas de uma beleza única.

É uma zona especial para mim - as caminhadas que já fiz a Minas dos Carris estão bem presentes e quero mais dia menos dia repeti-las.


----------



## belem (21 Set 2009 às 20:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> _os "três estarolas" que resolveram descer o vale pelo leito do rio_
> Estes malandros abandonaram os companheiros...*Tareia neles!!!*
> Ai as *lagoas* do rio Homem - água fria mas tão convidativa a banhos - já aí me banhei em Setembro e Outubro. Que bom que é...
> 
> ...



Esse sardão não seria o sardão/lagarto de água ( Lacerta schreiberi)?
Ou era mesmo o lagarto/sardão ocelado típico ( Lacerta lepida)?
Quanto às fotos sem comentários!
Espectaculares.


----------



## Minho (21 Set 2009 às 21:58)

Já muito foi dito, já tudo foi dito... absolutamente fantástica a experiência e para repetir, claro! 


Contribuo com três fotografias

Os "três estarolas" que diga-se, a bem da verdade, revelaram-se os verdadeiros peritos numa nova modalidade de acesso às Minas dos Carris negando-se a utilizar os acessos que os comuns dos mortais costumam utilizar. Os parabéns para eles 







Vale do Rio Homem (vista para jusante)











Obrigado a todos pelo dia excelente que proporcionaram.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Set 2009 às 22:20)

Grandes fotos caminhantes

Dia muito bem passado pelas margens Rio Homem. Eu não tenho fotos, a máquina pifou logo no início da subida, mas as que aqui colocaram demostram bem a beleza do local.
Pena o nevoeiro lá em cima, pena as pingas à hora da merenda mas de resto foi excelente, a caminhada, a paisagem, os pequenos lagos que só André teve coragem de exprimentar,  a merenda, o alvarinho, a francesinha e claro os companheiros de caminhada.

Dia a repetir


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2009 às 23:45)

belem disse:


> Esse sardão não seria o sardão/lagarto de água ( Lacerta schreiberi)?
> Ou era mesmo o lagarto/sardão ocelado típico ( Lacerta lepida)?


Sinceramente não sei o nome dele, mas a fotografia que tirei na serra do Alvão em Maio mostra um exemplar desta espécie que é também uma presença usual na serra do Gerês. Talvez me possas dizer qual é o nome científico desta espécie e o seu nome comum





E o vale do Rio Homem...que belo! As imagens valem por mil palavras.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Set 2009 às 00:16)

belas fotos 

o Gerês é um lugar magnifico


----------



## ecobcg (22 Set 2009 às 01:00)

Bem, pelas imagens e relatos, parece que foi uma óptima caminhada!!!! magnificas Paisagens!!!
Até fiquei com vontade de ter participado!!!!

Parabéns pela iniciativa!!! Pode ser que numa próxima caminhada, que seja aqui mais perto do Sul, dê para ir também!!! Há por aqui zonas bem porreiras também!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Set 2009 às 02:23)

Boas

Belas fotos pessoal, tive pena de não ter mesmo tempo de comparecer a este encontro, vamos ver o próximo.

Espero que tenha corrido tudo como desejado,  que se tenham divertido e passado um belo fim de semana.

Abraços


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Set 2009 às 02:25)

Minho disse:


> Já muito foi dito, já tudo foi dito... absolutamente fantástica a experiência e para repetir, claro!
> 
> 
> Contribuo com três fotografias



Minho, foram três mas quanto à última terminaste com chave de ouro!
Revela da tua parte uma sensibilidade desconcertante..., no mínimo diria que está magnífica!


----------



## belem (22 Set 2009 às 13:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Sinceramente não sei o nome dele, mas a fotografia que tirei na serra do Alvão em Maio mostra um exemplar desta espécie que é também uma presença usual na serra do Gerês. Talvez me possas dizer qual é o nome científico desta espécie e o seu nome comum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É um lagarto de água ( Lacerta schreiberi) que tal como o tritão, é uma espécie endémica da P. Ibérica.

Informações sobre esta espécie:

http://www.icn.pt/psrn2000/caracter...FAUNA/anfibios_repteis/Lacerta schreiberi.pdf


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Set 2009 às 19:00)

Fantástico! 

Qualquer dia participo numa coisa destas!


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 21:31)

Já lá vai uma semana desde a caminhada/encontro *meteoPT no Gerês*.
Eu por mim, ia já outra vez!

Ficam mais algumas fotografias do fantástico fim-de-semana:

Fonte da Portela do Homem! Onde a caminhada começou, e terminou!
De manhã, o chuvisco queria atrapalhar o caminhar. Ao fim da tarde, no mesmo lugar o que atrapalhou, foi a portagem a pagar. 






Imediatamente antes de entrarmos no trilho que nos levaria até aos Carris!
Cenário perfeito!






Quando vimos o sol espreitar pela primeira vez. Lá ao longe... 






Companheiros, caminhantes, sempre a captar a essencia da natureza!






Já quase lá no alto, quando o nevoeiro começou a fazermos companhia.












Já nos Carris, e antes do almoço, fui explorar uma espécie de caverna que ali havia no alto. Mas não tinha mais que uns 10 metros de profundidade. 











--------------------------------------------------

*Pausa para almoço!*

-Pão caseiro, enchidos, Alvarinho, risois, panados, queijo, batatas fritas, ... , ...
Aquilo é que foi encher a pança. 
Só foi pena o nevoeiro e a morrinha. 


--------------------------------------------------

Nos Carris, além de tudo o que já foi mostrado pelos meus companheiros, tivemos também a presença de convidados especiais.
Algumas vacas que andavam por ali a almoçar também.

_In BBC, vida selvagem! Só estava a ver quando é que o boi cinzento que estava ali ao lado camuflado pelo nevoeiro, desatava a correr para me vir abalroar!_








Aquilo que na terra dos meus pais se chama de "_Casula_ - abrigo dos pastores". Pena que a porta fosse tão baixa. Não dava para entrar. 








_"Pedras no caminho? Guardo todas, um dia vou construir um castelo."_
Fernando Pessoa








Quando alguns de nós decidiram ir por água (e pedras ) a baixo...







E pelo caminho foram vendo e provando, mas dezenas de quedas de água!







E por fim, o lago da primeira fotografia.
Numa perspectiva de quem ia saltar dali naquele exacto momento! 






--------------------------------------------------

Ao final do dia ainda houve tempo para ir até à barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas, onde tivemos a contemplar a albufeira, a natureza em redor, o pôr-do-sol... e a estação meteorológica que lá estava, claro! 






O Gil mostrará mais fotografias deste lugar, brevemente... 


--------------------------------------------------

Seguiu-se um merecido jantar!!


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2009 às 09:27)

Excelente documentário dos acontecimentos André! 

Deliciosa a história dos bois  Um grande apanhado


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2009 às 00:35)

Chegou a altura do Gil mostrar o seu trabalho!

---

*1ª fase, a subida!*




Flickr




Flickr




Flickr




Flickr

---

*Já no topo!*




Flickr




Flickr




Flickr




Flickr

---

*A descida (Pelo trilho correcto):*




Flickr

---

*A descida (Pelo leito do rio):*




Flickr




Flickr




Flickr




Flickr




Flickr




Flickr

---

*O lago dos deleites, quer pelo beber da água, quer pelo tomar banho nela!*




Flickr




Flickr

---

*Mata de Albergaria:*




Flickr

---

*Barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas:*




Flickr




Flickr

A Estação Meteorológica adjacente:




Flickr

---

Seguiu-se o jantar, o convívio habitual, muitas gargalhadas e o merecido descanso.

O dia seguinte foi passado com o guia turístico na mão, a conhecer melhor Braga.




Flickr


Venham mais.


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2009 às 09:40)

Imagens belíssimas


----------



## Z13 (30 Set 2009 às 11:40)

Bemmmm Gil!

Eu já sabia que tiravas fotos como ninguém........ mas tens aqui algumas que são de "livro"....!

E S P E C T A C U L A R E S!!!




Muitos parabéns!


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2009 às 19:08)

Soberbas! As duas macros estão absolutamente artísticas.

Valeu a pena a espera pelas fotos, o nosso repórter não falhou!


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2009 às 19:20)

Sem dúvida que o nosso rapaz tem queda para a arte e quando é assim, meio caminho andado.

  Cabe a nós proporcionar-lhe bons motivos fotográficos, por esse Portugal fora...


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Set 2009 às 21:07)

Parabéns por mais uma caminhada meteoPT!

Ainda não foi desta que pude ir, mas também espero participar um dia.

Bem, em relação às reportagens que há a dizer!? Espectaculares sem duvida, boas descrições, boas fotos... Os fotógrafos de serviço _dão-lhe_. 

Parabéns e continuação é o que se pede.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2009 às 18:19)

Ainda bem que gostaram!

---

Para finalizar, deu-me na _real gana_ fazer este vídeo, uma compilação de algumas fotos/vídeos da caminhada.​
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z9pzCL8YHU&fmt=18"]YouTube - 3ª Caminhada MeteoPT - Minas dos Carris - 2009[/ame]

Vejam em HD, que _sabe_ melhor.​


----------



## belem (2 Out 2009 às 00:23)

Simplesmente espectacular!


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Out 2009 às 02:27)

Gil, só te digo que estás a elevar tanto a fasquia que um dia destes ainda decepcionas alguém com fotos a 99,9% de perfeição!  

Posso vir a ser um desses!!!


----------



## Brigantia (7 Out 2009 às 22:05)

Excelentes fotos

Gil, muito boa a compilação apresentada no vídeo


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2013 às 16:20)

Não tinha conhecimento desta iniciativa, mas sem duvida brutal. A paisagem é qualquer coisa. 
Em breve existe algo agendado ou pensado para por em prática?
Ao tempo que ando cheio de vontade de participar pela primeira vez numa iniciativa meteoPT...  afinal já por aqui ando à tanto tempo e só um conheço um membro (Lightning) que mora perto de mim, ou eu perto dele.


----------

